# 1st time iui



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi i am almost 36 yrs and my dh is 27. I have two children conceived by ex-husband. I re-married last yr and my dh has no children. We have since found out he has low morphology and have been referred for IUI. I have a sinking feeling that it will never happen and my dh believes he met me for a reason. I would love to hear any success stories of anyone in a similar position to us. We await our first aapointment in 4-6 weeks, such a long time!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi night nurse

welcome to ff this is a wonderful site all us girls will help you though your treatment im doing ivf so sorry i cant answer your question on iui goodluck with first apointment keep us posted 
love always lilly xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Nightnurse,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you lots of luck with the IUI.

Why don't you pop into the IUI Girls thread for a chat? They will give you lots of support and advice there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=10249;start=60;boardseen=1

Laine x


----------

